#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-10
<ayad> how to install steam from terminal?
<ayad> sudo get apt-steam???
<Astro7467> sudo apt-get install steam
<mate|70656> what are the pros of ubuntu mate over ubuntu..
<Astro7467> Lower system requirements/footprint, traditional (yet flexible/customisable) user interface + advantages of being built on, and part of, Ubuntu
<mate|70656> I am using ubuntu on a hp notebook with intel i3, 4 gb ram without graphics card. It feels a bit slower..
<mate|70656> Can it be improved with ubuntu mate?
<Astro7467> I don't have the figures off the top of my head, but if you are using up a lot of RAM, then MATE may help
<Astro7467> You can add the MATE DE to an existing Ubuntu install - you just need to install the desktop package and at login change the desktop environment to use (Unity or MATE)
<mate|70656> Would you please help me with minimum partition sizes while creating manual partitioning for installing ubuntu mate...
<mate|70656> I am dual booting with windows 10
<mate|70656> Do I really need to create swap partition...what should be the minimum size...
<Astro7467> for root partition the smallest I would go is 16GB
<Astro7467> smaller possible _my systems with clean install and additional packages (libreoffice updates etc) use 6.4GB
<Astro7467> you can skip a swap partition - you can use a swapfile to avoid the extra partitioning needs - think 17.04 will be swapfile by defualt (I'm focused on LTS, so someone more familiar shld be able to confirm/deny that)
<mate|70656> I have given 15 GB to root and 5 gb home and 5 gb for swap.
<mate|70656> does it qualify for a good enough system for begining with linux
<Astro7467> Yes - i3 & 4GB shld be sufficent for light desktop needs - i.e. not running a lot of apps at the same time and expecting to be able to swap between them quickly
<Astro7467> note that web browsers tend to be the biggest users of RAM - lots of tabs etc will cause high RAM consumption
<Astro7467> not unusual to see FF or Chrome consume 1GB+ of RAM
<Astro7467> I say this with hesitation, so pls be aware there are additional risks involved - you can just have a single partition where root & home reside
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/315110326/ubuntu-gnome-default-settings_17.04.2_17.04.3.diff.gz
<jbicha> good morning
<mate|70656> How can I swap swap partition with the swap file and what should be size of swap file...
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Hi :-)
<Astro7467> so a single partition & a swapfile (which you cld grow/shrink to your needs) with 20GB of space would give you a flexible amount of space
<flexiondotorg> Thanks for sharing!
<mate|70656> I have created three partitions 15 gb root, 5gb home, 5gb swap...now what should I change.?
<Astro7467> If you have already created them, I suggest just leaving AS-IS
<jbicha> well, Ubuntu GNOME borrowed the homepage customization from Ubuntu MATE
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: I also fixed LP: #1681351 for Ubuntu GNOME today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681351 in ubuntu-gnome-meta (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu GNOME does not install build-essential by default" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1681351
<Astro7467> mate|70656:
<jbicha> and you saw https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-March/004070.html right?
<jbicha> last minute seed changes are uncomfortable but I figured these additions are useful
<flexiondotorg> jbicha What should build-essentials be installed by default though?
<jbicha> there will need to be a zesty respin anyway for ubiquity
<jbicha> in the bug report, I pointed to someone who complained about it being useful for installing proprietary wifi drivers
<jbicha> you're welcome to leave things as they are for zesty though if you want
<flexiondotorg> jbicha Ubuntu MATE has the exFAT stuff seeded.
<flexiondotorg> As for Wireless drivers, we have a section in Ubuntu MATE Welcome to assist with that that pulls in the required tool post install.
<flexiondotorg> Out image is quite flabby :-)
<jbicha> ok, so you're ahead of us! :)
<flexiondotorg> I'm trying to keep it on a diet ;-)
<flexiondotorg> That Firefox fix is much appreciated, thank you!
<alkisg> jbicha: so next Ubuntu will start off from ubuntu-gnome?
<alkisg> (hi all btw)
<alkisg> There' won't be an ubuntu-gnome spin anymore, it'll just be called ubuntu?
<jbicha> alkisg: Ubuntu GNOME will be making an announcement later this week to hopefully answer some of the bigger questions :)
<alkisg> Cool; I'll wait to read it :)
<el3phanten> Hi. How do I set mouse and touchpad speed independently?
<el3phanten> ubuntu mate 16.04
<HendiMan> Hello, does anyone know how to lower mouse sensitivity beyond the gui tool?
<HendiMan> I have tried google but many suggestions do not work
<el3phanten> HendiMan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/205676/how-to-change-mouse-speed-sensitivity did you try this one?
<HendiMan> yes, no luck
<el3phanten> works for me. Set the "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" to a higher number
<el3phanten> I just had to do this to set my mouse and touchpad speed independent
<HendiMan> my mouse does not have that option in --list-props
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, updates settings on my bare-metal 17.04 Beta 2 install are set to download and install automatically for security updates. Is that normal? I though the default policy was "don't do anything automatically by default"
<flexiondotorg> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<flexiondotorg> Installing security updates is the correct behaviour.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, I'm not disputing that, but usually the desktop user gets a say in when to do it. This changed in 16.04 when we discovered the missing dependency unattended-upgrades, and back then adding that package automatically selected that option, but afaik this shouldn't be default.
<alkisg> The very annoying part of this is, `apt-get update` => can't because of dpkg lock
<alkisg> Then `killall apt` or stuff like that => broken packages because it was installing
<alkisg> IMHO it shouldn't be the default until it's properly displayed to the users, that apt is working behind the scenes
<alkisg> I've seen many users get issues because of that. So security updates are supposed to help, but break systems instead.
<ouroumov_> alkisg, flexiondotorg : apparently vanilla Ubuntu also uses that setting.
<ouroumov_> the 17.04 Beta2 I mean
<alkisg> Sure; it's just as bad there imho
<alkisg> They could do it graphically, with a dialog; or on shutdown, like windows "installing updates" does
<alkisg> But not behind the scenes
<ouroumov_> alkisg, I'm pointing that out because for all I know this might be part of the requirement to qualify as official ubuntu derivative, in which case I'd retract my objection
<alkisg> I would file the objection against ubuntu as well :D
<ouroumov_> alkisg, you mean in the form of a bug report? :p
<alkisg> Yup, why not
<alkisg> E.g. "trying to install software from gnome-software doesn't work because apt is installing security updates behind the scenes"
<alkisg> It's a real issue... they should put support for this in multiple places before landing it
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, wrt this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1605887 is it normal that the package ubuntu-mate-settings does not appear to be in Zesty? (according to apt-cache policy and apt-cache search)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1605887 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Can't change Firefox home page in Ubuntu MATE" [High,Triaged]
<alkisg> ouroumov_, apt show ubuntu-mate-default-settings | grep ^Source
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate-settings is the source package for the ubuntu-mate-default-settings binary package
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: on Windows, it worked when I used the line from https://developer.mozilla.org/Firefox/Enterprise_deployment
<jbicha> defaultPref("browser.startup.homepage","data:text/plain,browser.startup.homepage=http://home.example.com");
<jbicha> but it's not working for me in Ubuntu
<ouroumov_> alkisg, ok
<flexiondotorg> jbicha I think this is a bug.
<sage__> Hi I installed Ubuntu Mate yesterday and I really like the interface
<el3phanten> sage__: me too
<el3phanten> on two computers
<el3phanten> and it works. Been distro hopping for a while
<el3phanten> takes  2 seconds to boot
<el3phanten> sage__: with copiz as window manager
<el3phanten> compiz*
<sage__> it takes me awhile too boot but I dont have the BIOS password
<sage__> I bought it used and the shop that sold it to me is tracking it down
<el3phanten> ok. ssd?
<sage__> hdd
<el3phanten> ok yea, I have ssd on both of my computers. Thats why my boot is so fast
<sage__> I have a 2013 Thinkpad edge
<el3phanten> but kubuntu did not boot that fast, and opensuse with kde, eiter
<el3phanten> so ubuntu mate boots faster than both
<el3phanten> I have ideapad y700
<sage__> it has a slot for an mSATA ssd, I'm going to buy a 32 gig boot disk
<el3phanten> no slot for m.2?
<el3phanten> probably not if its from 2013
<sage__> yeah its just a regular msata
<sage__> but thats ok with me
<el3phanten> yea it will boot faster
<el3phanten> I have used ubuntu mate before. And now turned back
<sage__> I really like the drop down menus
<sage__> it's easier to stay on task (I have ADD)
<paulgr> someone you be to México?
<paulgr> hi what's up?
<paulgr> or someone chat in spanish?
<sage__> Puedo hablar en espanol
<el3phanten> Puedo traductor de Google
<el3phanten> :D
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, im from mexico
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, also theres #ubuntu-es
<paulgr> hi :D
<paulgr> Dark de donde eres?
<paulgr> hola jaja alguien que sepa hablar español?
<DarkPsydeLord> de león vente a #Ubuntu-es
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, si sabes como unirte a otros canales irc?
<paulgr> no Dx soy nuevo en ubuntu
<paulgr> me dejaron una practica de Concurrente y paralela de MPI y me dijo la profa que necesitaba ubuntu
<paulgr> asi que instale Mate porque es mas lijera que la normal, pero se ve interesante la comunidad, estudio Ing en Cs. de la Computacion en la BUAP en Puebla Mexico :D
<DarkPsydeLord> ok que cliente usas de irc? hexchat?
<paulgr> si
<paulgr> exacto xD
<paulgr> ese
<DarkPsydeLord> arriba donde dice server le pones join a channel y escribes ubuntu-es
<DarkPsydeLord> y llegaras al canal de ubuntu en español
<paulgr> gracais ya pude xD voy a andar por alla
<mate|701> Is anyone around?
<mate|701> I guess not.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-11
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<RJ_McKenzie> hello
<as__> hello, I use ubuntu14.04LTS, and when i hit the poweroff button at tty1-6, the system shutdown immediately?? is this a bug?
<ouroumov_> hello as_
<ouroumov_> as__, not sure, check your power management preferences
<as__> ouroumov_, thanks, but that preferences just work for the tty7 ;(
<ouroumov_> as__, oh
<alkisg> as__: what would you expect? a prompt? tty
<ouroumov_> as__, well, not sure how to help you there
<alkisg> 's are not multitasking..
<alkisg> I think it's the best thing that the ttys can do, to immediately shutdown
<alkisg> And it's great that systemd checks if there's a gui running (to issues a prompt) or not
<alkisg> I.e. all fine there :)
<as__> alkisg, on ubuntu12.04, i hit the power button on tty1-6(not gui), and nothing happens
<crankypuss> g'morning
<as__> think about if i hit the power button accidentally, the system will going to shutdown :(
<ouroumov_> hi crankypuss
<alkisg> as__: you can disable that probably from policykit
<alkisg> as__: as for "accidentaly", well, I can also push the powerhub button and turn off the power, accidentally :D
<alkisg> It's a button; it's supposed to do something
<alkisg> If you don't like the default behavior, sure, you can change it
<alkisg> Check this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/362914/how-to-prevent-the-power-button-to-shutdown-directly-the-system
<alkisg> First answer there
<alkisg> HandlePowerKey=ignore
<as__> alkisg: thank you very much, i tried to change the /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh yesterday and found that just work for GUI, i'll try to change the HandlePowerKey ;)
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, the forums seem to be down
<ouroumov_> https://status.bytemark.org/ gives a server error too
<crankypuss> ouroumov_ i can never remember how to spell your nick, it's the second "u" that gets me ;-)
<ouroumov_> Oh, I got the page once and they're reporting a connectivity issue with estimated resolution time of 1H
<ouroumov_> crankypuss, you can autocomplete :p
<ouroumov_> our+TAB
<Astro7467> ouroumov_:  think the connectivity issue is intermittent as I can see both OK (forums & bytemark status)
<ouroumov_> Astro7467, yeah it's back
<ouroumov_> They've updated the issue and added a new one about their cloud servers being investigated & restarted
<crankypuss> ouroumov_, hey, that autocomplete biz is pretty cool, thanks for the clue-in!  you also using hexchat?
<PlainDave> I just upgraded from 16.04.2 to 17.04 beta2, and it didn't ask me during the install if I wanted to keep all my programs and settings.
<alkisg> PlainDave: upgrade means from 16.04 to 16.10 to 17.04 with `do-release-upgrade`
<alkisg> What you did was "clean install"
<alkisg> To keep /home in clean install, you need to select "something else" in the installer, and tell him to reuse the existing partitions
<PlainDave> oh okay. thanks. I thought it didn't really look quite right.
<PlainDave> oh, I did click on Something Else.
<PlainDave> and chose the partition
<alkisg> Do you have a separate /home?
<alkisg> Or all in root?
<PlainDave> looks like all in root
<PlainDave> no separate
<alkisg> OK, did you select to use sda1 as / and as ext4?
<PlainDave> yes
<alkisg> If so, it would prompt you that "folders bin, lib, usr etc will be overwritten", but it should have kept /home
<alkisg> Did it keep /home/username as it was?
<PlainDave> yes
<alkisg> All fine then
<PlainDave> yes okay. thanks.
<PlainDave> no big deal. lately, I've been trying out different distros and having to set things.
<PlainDave> and install. thanks again.
<alkisg> np
<PlainDave> do you have any idea when 17.04 stable will be released?
<ouroumov_> PlainDave, 13th of April: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<ouroumov_> At least, that's the plan.
<ouroumov_> I'm hoping it will be delayed until someone fixes this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<jbicha> ouroumov_: honestly, it's probably too late for that to be fixed before 17.04; that's an old bug!
<jbicha> the workaround is to use the "Try Ubuntu" mode and set your keyboard layout before getting to that point of the installer
<ouroumov_> jbicha, yeah, I think so too, but I'm going to keep reporting it on each new build on the QA iso tracker because seriously this is not cool. :/
<ouroumov_> And yeah I'm aware of the workaround, but this is still nasty for new users.
<ouroumov_> And the only reason I know of the workaround is because I've been hit by this bug before.
<ouroumov_> This shouldn't be anyone's first taste of Ubuntu.
<DarkPsydeLord> which one the gnome one?
<ouroumov_> DarkPsydeLord, I'm talking about the Ubiquity bug.
<DarkPsydeLord> oh! yeah... thats unfortunate
<Guest52676> Hi all.  Any suggestions for a simple Linux project for a first-time Linux-learner?  Looking to play around with terminal.  Interested in RC planes, surfing, fishing, gardening, etc.
<ouroumov_> hi ryan / Guest52676
<Guest52676> hi ouroumov
<DarkPsydeLord> Guest52676, most of that sound like a job for an arduno more than a linux machine
<Guest52676> yeah you are probably right.  But I'm in a Linux class, so I need to think of a Linux project :)
<ouroumov_> ryan / Guest52676, DarkPsydeLord: I'm not sure, I'm pretty sure you can hack an indoor RC plane with a RPi and a few servos.
<DarkPsydeLord> rpi its the key to automate your whole home
<DarkPsydeLord> and linux involved in that process
<Guest52676> I will look into RPI
<Guest52676> Oh, you mean raspberry pi? :)
<ouroumov_> yeah
<DarkPsydeLord> yes
<DarkPsydeLord> also read automating the boring stuff with python you will get a lot of ideas
<Guest52676> lets say I didn't want to get a raspberry pi....could I use an old PC to do a similar thing?
<ouroumov_> Holly...
<Artemis3> Guest52676, that won't be very portable, but of course computers have been able to do those things for decades
<ouroumov_> I've just noticed that the Ubuntu archive server for France is owned by an ISP o_o
<ouroumov_> This is awesome.
<ouroumov_> Bouygues Telecom for the win.
<Artemis3> makes sense, it reduces external traffic if your customers use it
<ouroumov_> But they're taking the load for every French computer, I mean. This is not only Bouygues subscribers.
<Artemis3> which was the point behind mirrors in the first place xD
<Artemis3> well im in country v, but the assigned mirror is in country b, which happens to have worse ping than country u (or main)
<Artemis3> mind you, to reach country b you need to go thru country u xD
<ouroumov_> Is there a way to tell apt to use main server - but only if requests to local server fail?
<Artemis3> i found something better, a way to use multiple mirrors at once... apt-fast i think its called xD
<ouroumov_> I'll take a look
<ouroumov_> 'Later
<vtzam> hello
<vtzam> team viewer 10 for ubuntu mate??
<ouroumov__> There's a version 10?
<ouroumov__> There's even a version 12, wow
<ouroumov__> vtzam, so have you tried it?
<ouroumov__> vtzam, or are you asking how to install it?
<vtzam> i saw that exist only host mode
<ouroumov__> I don't know what host mode means but on the download page for Linux it doesn't say "host mode only" afaik
<vtzam> this is problem
<ouroumov__> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<ouroumov__> Oh actually it does for the RPi
<ouroumov__> Are you using a RPi?
<vtzam> ohh i am sorry,, i forgot to said my device!!!! rasberry pi3
<vtzam> yes
<vtzam> i forgot it,,,
<ouroumov__> And so why is host mode a problem (and what is it?)
<vtzam> host mode is to connect from outside only to host
<vtzam> host is like one client !! you cant connect from rasberry to onother pc
<vtzam> host is like one client !! you cant connect from rasberry to onother pc 1
<ouroumov__> Oh
<ouroumov__> I see.
<ouroumov__> Well
<vtzam> anyway
<ouroumov__> If TW is not providing it, I'm not sure how you can do that.
<ouroumov__> You know, if both your computers are in your LAN then there's others alternatives to TW.
<vtzam> ok!
<ouroumov__> And there's alternatives anyway, however handling NAT traversal is kind of not-trivial.
<ouroumov__> Basically you gotta get a dedicated server, spin a VPN and connect your computers through the VPN
<vtzam> i have all of my clients to group fixed under t/v
<crc_> olá
<crc_> hello
<crc_> guys
<chris-pi> hi i need help with my pi 3 and mate. anybody?
<chris-pi> oder auf deutsch?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Akuli> !de | chris-pi
<ubottu> chris-pi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<chris-pi> !ask my pi 3 expect my mate doesnt recocnice my tv. it says unknown monitor. videoplayback in vlc is much laggy. i already changed gpu mem to 512. any suggestion?
<ubottu> chris-pi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1681912 I'm guessing this probably affects other ubuntu flavors
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681912 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "[Zesty] missing dnsmasq package breaks NetworkManager connection sharing feature" [Undecided,New]
<mate|31453> nothing
<deskwizard> Hey, are you guys aware that some of the latest updates screws up the UI and stuff? or is it just me again...
<ouroumov> hi deskwizard
<ouroumov> Lemme check
<deskwizard> ouroumov: let me now if you want a screenshot... I'm a bit limited with my knowledge atm
<deskwizard> on 16.04.1
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> I thought you meant on 17.04. I don't have a "clean" 16.04 handy atm
<deskwizard> oh sorry, I should have mentionned
<ouroumov> deskwizard, sure post your screenshot
<deskwizard> ouroumov: http://i.imgur.com/Qh776lq.jpg
<deskwizard> I wiped the system thinking I messed it up, thats from a fresh install
<ouroumov> Hm
<deskwizard> after the updates
<ouroumov> It looks like the same kind of things as described here, but affecting a subset of your theme: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/dont-fallback-to-raleigh-theme-when-starting-up-shutting-down/9276
<ouroumov> deskwizard, are you using the MATE 1.14 or 1.16 PPAs?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: uhm, I don't know tbh, I'm not that experienced with that sorta thing, I havent changed anything so I guess the default one, but thats a guess
<deskwizard> let me see
<deskwizard> my limited knowledge would say 1.12 according to synaptic, at least thats what all mate component version says
<ouroumov> okay
<deskwizard> ouroumov: just a thought, what if I wipe again and compare before and after updates ?
<deskwizard> at least it'll give me an idea of what it could be
<ouroumov> deskwizard, wait a sec
<deskwizard> np
<deskwizard> ty for looking into it, greatly appreciated
<deskwizard> take all the time you need
<ouroumov> I have 36 days of uptime on this machine, I'm gonna do a full update and reboot, see if something broke
<ouroumov> brb
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> So, I don't see any problems on my machine.
<ouroumov> deskwizard, I notice you mentioned you're using 16.04.1, does this mean you haven't used the 16.04.2 iso file for your installation?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: for this one yes, iirc it had .2 before I wiped
<deskwizard> wait, brbr
<deskwizard> just realized, I updated 3 other machines 2 days ago, all of them working fine
<ouroumov> hm
<deskwizard> ouroumov: 16.04.1 will stick to 4.4 kernel and .2 will go 4.8, right?
<ouroumov> Hm, I'm not sure.
<ouroumov> Mine says 4.4 right now
<deskwizard> ouroumov: you know if theres an easy way to check .1 vs .2 ?
<ouroumov> yes: open a terminal (ctrl+alt+t) then type: lsb_release -a
<deskwizard> *growl* .2 everywhere
<deskwizard> I stick to .1 for the tablet because kernel 4.8 messes things up
<deskwizard> I'll wipe and shove .2 on there, we'll see
<ouroumov> You're using a tablet?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: on some other device, not these, sorry for the confusion
<ouroumov> So, let's get back to it. Can you run the command "sudo apt update" in the terminal and tell me if you see errors?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: no errors
<ouroumov> "sudo apt full-upgrade" and report
<deskwizard> nothing to do, all up to date
<ouroumov> Okay, please go to the appearance settings and select the theme "Ambiant MATE" then report back.
<ouroumov> Please excuse if I lag, I'm cooking diner atm
<deskwizard> no worries mate :)
<deskwizard> I tried that, first idea I have... tried again, same result, the style does change, but the windows and icons and all stays the "wrong ones"
<ouroumov> Okay, can you please issue the command: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<ouroumov> this will provide an url in response, please post it here
<deskwizard> mkay, 1 sec then I,ll login from there
<deskwizard2> http://termbin.com/qfjn
<deskwizard> brb
<ouroumov> deskwizard, please try the following: go to the Software & Update settings, in the tab "Ubuntu Software" instead of "server for canada" select "Main server", then do update && full-upgrade again from the terminal and report
<deskwizard> ouroumov: tried that already, it's on main
<deskwizard> does the log show otherwise ?
<deskwizard> 'cause I've had issues before with the canadian server not being up to date..
<deskwizard> kinda nice to see I've it pretty much every issue lol
<deskwizard> s/it/hit
<ouroumov> deskwizard, yeah the log shows you're on main indeed, my bad, I just saw "ca.archive" and then went to check the update status of those servers
<deskwizard> ouroumov: what do you think, should we continue hunting that or should I just wipe and go to .2? the flash drive is ready to go hehe
<ouroumov> deskwizard, ok last thing I can think of: go to software boutique, run all the "fixes" (last icon on the right) then reboot, but before that please let me know if you've used the amd64 iso or the i386 iso (basically, are you running the OS in 32 bit)
<deskwizard> ouroumov: 64 bits
<deskwizard> lets see
<deskwizard> same... time to wipe
<deskwizard> worse that can happen I end up with the same problem
<ouroumov>  Question: how are you creating your USB key and how old is your hard drive?
<deskwizard> ouroumov: with the startup disk creator
<deskwizard> ouroumov: I was guessing PSU myself... :P
<deskwizard> wouldnt hurt to test the HD to make sure
<deskwizard> ouroumov: though the "original" (I remade the flash drive a couple times) was made with rufus
<ouroumov> deskwizard, I really don't see what else could cause this
<deskwizard> ouroumov: makes two of us, at least I'm not crazy, that's a start :P
<ouroumov> ^^
<deskwizard> ouroumov: one way of the other, thanks a lot for helping, I really appreciate it
<ouroumov> yw
<PlainDave> any idea when 17.04 will be released as stable?
<ouroumov> PlainDave, April 13th
<PlainDave> oh cool
<PlainDave> thanks
<ouroumov> PlainDave, at least, that's the plan
<PlainDave> oh nice
 * deskwizard puts flash drive aside for a couple days... :P
<deskwizard> ouroumov: unrelated but just had a flash... the 4.4 vs 4.8 kernel thing, its only for a fresh install, if upgraded to .2 it'll keep 4.4 but use 4.8 as default if installed from .2
<deskwizard> unless opted in manually
<deskwizard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<deskwizard> just wanted to mention in case I was wrong earlier
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-12
<PlainDave> Hey all you Mateys! haha! I love Ubuntu MATE.
<PlainDave> and I've installed and tried about all of 'em.
<kawasaki14011> mk14011u
<ouroumov_> jbicha, you there?
<ouroumov_> jbicha, wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1666021 I've just experienced this I think. High CPU usage and also massive link-local network activity. Yesterday I installed dnsmasq because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1681912 and I was wondering if when you reinstalled, you did that too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1666021 in systemd (Ubuntu) "zesty systemd-resolve timeout" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681912 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[Zesty] missing dnsmasq package breaks NetworkManager connection sharing feature" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov_ Hi
<flexiondotorg> Can you update the following bug please - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1681912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1681912 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[Zesty] missing dnsmasq-base package breaks NetworkManager connection sharing feature" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> Can you describe how to configure network connection sharing.
<flexiondotorg> Also, on your own system, remove dnsmasq and just install dnsmasq-base.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, updated description and replaced dnsmasq with dnsmasq-base,  but I won't be able to re-test until I get home tonight.
<flexiondotorg> Thanks.
<ouroumov_> I've edited again to remove references to dnsmasq package
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: same result on .2, I didnt do the update for "ubuntu-base" but it wasnt those 2
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, it's magic
<deskwizard> I think I'll stop being thick and use a VM for a little while, will report back
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, alternatively maybe you can check out 17.04, it's quite an upgrade. ^^
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: yeah I think I'll do that for that machine, I'll do more test in a VM later if I hit the issue on the project HW
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, is it a laptop or a desktop btw?
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: deskwop
<deskwizard> desktop*
<deskwizard> the laptop im using atm didnt get the issue, not did the 2 other desktops
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, you don't happen to have a spare drive lying around?
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: I don't think I do... did full test on the HD last night as you suggested and everything was clean, I'll get 17.04, worse comes to worse I'll ask a friend a favor and borrow a drive
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: not having issue with the other OS in dual boot though
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, what was really weird from your screenshot is that it's kind of a half theme regression
<deskwizard> yeah, really weird indeed
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, the 'show desktop' icon in the panel has correct theme, only the desktop icons are weird
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: yeah and the UI, iirc the menu itself was fine
<deskwizard> I'll double check that in a minute
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, yesterday I forgot to ask if you'd checked the checksum for the .iso
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: I did not, but I did install successfully with the same images in the past
<deskwizard> perhaps I should have, let me see how its done hehehe
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, the sha256sum is listed on the website download page
<ouroumov_> deskwizard, just open a terminal in the directory where you've got the .iso file then run "sha256sum ubuntu-mate-blabla.iso"
<ouroumov_> for 16.04.2 it should be 39cb4d4069dd79a9104b8c1c5d0d4a5b009779eec55fafeceafcf43c7ebcaba4
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: yeah, kinda using another OS for making the flash drive atm, yeah I got the SHA256 from the image download page
<deskwizard> bbiab, getting that worked out.
<deskwizard> yep, image is fine
<deskwizard> I think that's gonna be a "get my hammer" situation :P
<ouroumov_> ^^
<deskwizard> I'll double-check the menu thing and get 17.04 on there
<deskwizard> http://i.imgur.com/jT65U5V.jpg yep, menus are fine
<ouroumov_> This is so weird. It looks like it affects only caja.
<ouroumov_> That was a complete reinstall deskwizard right? (Erase disk and install) you didn't preserve your /home partition or something like that?
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: nope, format everytime, I thought I forgot when it first happened hehe
<deskwizard> well, when it happened on the first reinstall that is
<Astro7467> deskwizard: ouroumov_: not read all the chat. a) what video card? b) what happens if compositor is changed?
<deskwizard> Astro7467: very good point, thats the only machine with an nvidia card
<Astro7467> was expecting AMD 😀
<deskwizard> Astro7467: lol well, the old AMD ones are fine :P (3000 and 4000 series)
<Astro7467> see if compositor makes difference.
<deskwizard> Astro7467: will look into that, will take a couple minutes for the flash and reinstall, will report back
<Astro7467> Okay
<deskwizard> just to make sure I do it right, should I cherry pick the updates in case I can see which one causes the issue ?
<ouroumov_> I'm not sure how you can do that though
<ouroumov_> In your experience does the issue appear after a reboot or right after the update?
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: give me a couple minutes to confirm that so I don't give you guys erroneous information
<deskwizard> I'll cherry pick the updates then look into the composer thing and your last question
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: only after reboot
<ouroumov_> Man I just don't get it, no one else has reported this issue. Are you running the OS on some very specific hardware maybe?
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: not at all, pretty usual stuff
<deskwizard> tried all the compositors, same result
<deskwizard> must be the full moon or something :P
<ouroumov_> Maybe the machine is cursed.
<deskwizard> sounds like it indeed
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: found something
<deskwizard> if I do "killall caja" it comes back fine
<deskwizard> let me see if its sticks after a reboot
<deskwizard> and were back
<deskwizard> *sigh* that took a while lol
<ouroumov_> Verdict?
<deskwizard> ouroumov_: solved
<deskwizard> your remark about caja did it  ;)
<deskwizard> I thought, if I reset caja's settings maybe it'll do the trick, so I searched for that and found this > https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/caja-fm-is-not-skinned-correctly/10943
<smart-mirror> question!!!!   There is no sound in hdmi.   Please tell me how to make a sound.
<deskwizard> smart-mirror: right click on the volume icon, sound preferences, then select your HDMI out
<smart-mirror> The HDMI output selection icon is missing....
<deskwizard> smart-mirror: figured it wasn't that easy :P I'm sorry mate I'm quite the noob... I'm sure someone else with skills will chime in
<ouroumov_> smart-mirror, what hardware are you using?
<smart-mirror> No No No Thank you.      I'm using raspberrypie.
<ouroumov_> have you updated and rebooted since install?
<biglars> Hello, is the 17.04 version going to be released today?
<Astro7467> last update I saw said release was on track for April 13th release.
<biglars> Alright!
<rasbuntu> Hello, Is ubuntu-mate always available next year?
<mate|90053> Is it out yet?
<arm1e> Been testing the beta release and noticed that enpass is not installable. The repo does not exist anymore. Is this a known issue?
<mate|79846> Hai, the alpha version that you can download now. Will that be updated to the release version or do I have to reinstall it to get the release version?
<silicatewielder> Hello, could someone help me with compiling this library?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-13
<mate|39615> hi
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I confirm Network Sharing works with dnsmasq-base
<TechWombat> Hey is anyone about to help solve a problem
<TechWombat> I some how delted all the items in my application menu now when I try to lunch the menu editor it fails to lunch
<ouroumov> hi TechWombat
<ouroumov> TechWombat, if you create a new user and login as him, is the menu filled?
<TechWombat> I have no items in the application menu
<TechWombat> No it isn't
<ouroumov> So you tested that before I suggested it?
<TechWombat> Error loading menu layout from "/home/benjamin/.config/menus/mate-applications.menu": Line 298 character 1: Element <Old> is required to contain text and was empty
<TechWombat> That is the error I get when I try to start mozo
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> So you tested that before I suggested it?
<TechWombat> Yeah I did just before and the menu had the same error
<ouroumov> Except of course it wasn't /home/benjamin in the error message, right?
<TechWombat> Yeah maybe its a error carrying over maybe I might try a reboot
<ouroumov> In the mean time
<ouroumov> What version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<TechWombat> 1.16.0
<ouroumov> That's a MATE version number, not an Ubuntu MATE version number.
<TechWombat> 16.10
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> Have you tried to: dpkg --reconfigure mozo
<TechWombat> No, I think I am going to go from a back up of the config, I was just hopping there was a command that set everything to default
<ouroumov> I can give you my config if you like.
<ouroumov> hm
<TechWombat> Thanks for your help ouroumov, I got it all fixed up and yeah I restored the .config from yesterdays backup and fixed
<mate|18351> Hi, when does ubuntu 17.4 coming out?
<ouroumov> mate|18351, it's supposed to be later today
<mate|18351> ok
<un2him_> Keep an eye on #ubuntu-release-party
<Canoe> Is there a go-live time for 17.04?
<un2him_> Nope, just wait until announced
<Canoe> Okay thanks
<crankypuss> hey ouroumov how're things?
<un2him_> Waiting for propagation...http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/zesty/release/
<un2him_> Getting there!
<Canoe> Looks like it's in.
<Canoe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/17.04/release/
<Canoe> As far as I can tell, Mate doesn't yet have upgrades available as part of the software update process. sudo-do-release-upgrade doesn't pull anything.
<Canoe> The crash in Caja when browsing SMB shares appears to have been fixed in 17.04. Nice work!
<ouroumov> cool
<flexiondotorg> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-zesty-final-release/
<taaem> Is there a Raspberry Pi 3 version of 17.04? Or are Snap packages supported in the 16.04.2 image for the pi
<taaem> flexiondotorg: ^
<Canoe> Running 17.04 Mate now, and in one word, it's superb.
<Talikka> I wonder if the translations will be better in 17.04 than in 16.04.2
<ouroumov_> Talikka, you can always contribute translations to the project.
<Talikka> I tried about 1,5 years ago but failed
<tugofwar> hi
<ouroumov_> hi tugofwar
<tugofwar> :)
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, you already have a roadmap for 17.10?
<sdrock> hello,   lenovo microsd reader not working after suspend until reboot
<sdrock> My 64GB SD card (partitioned as ext4 22gb and FAT32 44gb) does not have any problem mounting if my laptop (running Ubuntu 16.04) never goes into suspend (after I close its lid).But once I reopen the lid, retype my password to login and resume working as before, the SD card vanishes, as if nothing was ever mounted... Pulling it out then re-inserting it doesn't resolve the problem. I have to power off my laptop completely before the card
<sdrock> is recognized and mounted again.
<sdrock> saw similar problem which they solved using acpitool but acpitool -w shows this for me:
<sdrock> Device	S-state	  Status   Sysfs node
<sdrock>   ---------------------------------------
<sdrock>   1. XHC1	  S4	*enabled   pci:0000:00:14.0
<sdrock>   2. BRCM	  S0	*disabled
<sdrock>   3. BRC1	  S0	*disabled
<sdrock>   4. PWRB	  S4	*enabled   platform:PNP0C0C:00
<sdrock> is 2. or 3. the sdcard reader ?
<sdrock> anyone,,, buhler ?
<sdrock> sspencer
<sdrock> can someone help with this problem
<mate|22435> I've been running the 17.04 beta, will it get automatic upgrade to the release version?
<ouroumov> mate|22435, yes
<mate|22435> thanks ouroumov that's good to know
<j09> Hi folks. Sorry to be a bother but I've been trying to get Ubuntu 17.04 up and running. I've dded it to a USB and booted off of it. However, before it reaches any menus, it stops and displays the following output: http://i.imgur.com/1QR9UNa.jpg Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I might work this out?
<j09> Ubuntu-MATE that is.
<ouroumov> j09, that looks bad
<ouroumov> j09, did you use the command "sync" after the "dd"?
<j09> I've tried different USBs and differnt methods. I first used dd and then I used the SUSE ImageWriter studio program.
<j09> Could it have anything to do with the fact I'm running a Nvidia Geforce 970?
<j09> I'll asume from the radio silence that no-one here is able to help. I've posted to the forums as well.
<odroid> odroid xu4 with VU7+ touch screen. Anyone have information on disabling the screen dimming as  programs start?
<ouroumov> I don't, maybe ask on our forums
<mate|76994> i was on beta of zesty is their a way of updating mate to current .?
<biplab> hello
<pavlos> tried to compile VB additions to a 17.04 vm (so that I can auto-resize display), it fails
<jojo_> hello. the new IPP printing is awesome.
<jojo_> was wondering if it can also be invoked through cups (localhost:631) or must we use the GUI for it to work properly?
<jojo_> when adding a printer via the gui - gives me a choice of three connection methods. DNSSD, driverless-IPP, and LPD. both driverlessIPP and DNSSD report using the same driver "IPPEVE.PPD"
<jojo_> both ways succeed in printing test-page. however, when trying to add the same printer via cups - it fails.
<ericcerickson> The upgrade has not been pushed to my system yet. Any advice?
<nicklas_> why dont i get notified on new ubuntu version? ive tried forcing it with the manual chekcer, doesnt even start
<nicklas_> how can i force the upgrade? dont wanna wait
<jojo_> try do-release-upgrade -d
<jojo_> the -d did the trick
<nicklas_> jojo_, but why havent we got notified?
<jojo_> because your thing is configured to look for only 'release versions'
<nicklas_> jojo_, huh?
<jojo_> and for some reason, zesty is still classified as dev in the url that do-release-upgrade checks
<jojo_> so it wont notify you
<nicklas_> ah, will it become marked as stable soon?
<nicklas_> maybe its better to wait
<jojo_> here http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<jojo_> thats the url that do-release-upgrade checks
<jojo_> sorry - that's only for lts
<jojo_> this is the one for all release http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<jojo_> zesty isn't on the list yet.
<nicklas_> which means its not stable yet?
<jojo_> ubuntu zesty has been released. it is the release version. perhaps they are not marking it as such to prevent the flood of traffic from millions of computers that autocheck for updates
<jojo_> or maybe someone simply forgot
<jojo_> if you allow the -d flag. then it checks this url http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<nicklas_> jojo_, so, what do i do to force the upgrade now again?
<jojo_> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<nicklas_> but i dont need to do the update-manager-core?
<TheOneMenzie> Ubuntu 17.04 is released and stable.
<TheOneMenzie> First, I'd make sure you've run [ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ] before you perform the release upgrade
<nicklas_> but isnt that done via gui?
<TheOneMenzie> Well, running the Software Updater is simply a front end for that, yes
<nicklas_> yeah, thats what i meant :-)
<nicklas_> but i dont need to do sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<nicklas_> is it enough with just sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<nicklas_> or is it sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<nicklas_> sry, not apt-get right? should be only apt right?
<TheOneMenzie> Yeah, if you don't have it, install it
<nicklas_> uh? i have update manager
<nicklas_> update-manager-core is installed
<nicklas_> then its enough with sudo do-release-upgrade -d?
<TheOneMenzie> Well, I was just suggesting you have the latest version of everything before you do the release upgrade, nicklas_
<nicklas_> TheOneMenzie, and i do if ive updated via the gui right?
<TheOneMenzie> nicklas_: Hopeful
<TheOneMenzie> +ly
<TheOneMenzie> jojo_: It's in the meta-release
<TheOneMenzie> Unit193 just updated it
<jojo_> TheOneMenzie: somoene just forgot to update it?
<jojo_> you should also update meta-release-development ; it says supported =0  should be =1
<jojo_> but that probly doesn't matter
<TheOneMenzie> No
<TheOneMenzie> It shouldn't
<TheOneMenzie> There is no developing branch
<TheOneMenzie> jojo_: ^
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-14
<jojo_> TheOneMenzie do you know if you can add driverless printers via the cups interface?
<jojo_> using the gui i get 3 types of connection methods. 1) lpd/lpr 2) driverless ipp 3)dnssd ipp
<guest-qrda3u> spiky
<guilherme> Hello world!
<guilherme> there is some way to install emulationstation in ubunto mate?
<MATE-Guest> Greetings. I am trying to set up a public access computer using Ubuntu MATE 16.04. But, I am having some issues and am looking for assistance.
<MATE-Guest> If I select Advanced Menu from Ubuntu Tweak, as Guest, the menu disappears. Also, I get an error message when I try to connect to a wireless network as Guest. Ultimately, I would like to set up the desktop the way I want and then back it up to skel from my Administrative account. But, there aren't privileges to change what I want while logged in as Guest.
<MATE-Guest> Ironically, as Guest, I can run Disks from the menu, select a partition and select minus to delete the partition (although I didn't test to see if it allowed me to), while I cannot change the menu or select a wireless network.
<LynnB> So...uh...hello there! I've never used IRC before, so pardon me. I was trying to use the live environment of the recent Ubuntu MATE (17.04) before installing it and found nothing registered my mouse clicks.
<ouroumov> hi MATE-Guest & LynnB
<Menzador> LynnB: Nothing registered your mouse clicks? As in moving the mouse is fine, but you're having trouble clicking?
<MATE-Guest> ouroumov, hellw
<MATE-Guest> ouroumov, hello
<ouroumov> MATE-Guest, for the network thing, I think there's a conflict in networkmanager if more than one user of the machine attempt to set up a connection to the same network. Better to set it up with your admin account and check "available for all users" in the settings
<LynnB> @menzador as in when i would click 'close' on the welcome window, for example, it wouldn't even show the close button clicking in.
<ouroumov> And by conflict I mean networkmanger crashes
<MATE-Guest> ouroumov, yes, that is what I did and tested, coincidentally, after I said hello. It worked.
<MATE-Guest> ouroumov, Do you know how I can set the guest to have the advanced mate menu?
<ouroumov> MATE-Guest, I'm not sure it's possible without hacking the default settings
<ouroumov> MATE-Guest, maybe you can ask this on our forums and someone will know
<MATE-Guest> I'm ok with that. I just don't know which file to edit and where it is.
<ouroumov> The panels layouts are in /usr/share/mate-panel/layouts
<Menzador> LynnB: Are you using a touchpad?
<LynnB> @Menzador wireless mouse, my trackpad is disabled in the BIOS.
<Menzador> LynnB: Right.
<Menzador> LynnB: Try asking in #ubuntu , mainly because this isn't MATE-specific and there are more active eyes there.
<LynnB> ah, i see. I thought it might be MATE-specific. well, when they tell me to come back here, I'll show you screen captures of it :P
<mate|14977> Hej fellow mate mates :-) Im just an average Linux user and stuck in updating from mate 1.16 to 1.18. My base is the 17.04 alpha. Is there no update through the repo?
<ouroumov_> mate|14977, hi. Have you never updated your alpha release before today?
<mate|14977> Sure i did. But Mate Center still tells me 1.16. Or if i am seaching apt for libmate, there plenty of 1.16 versions. Is there e reliable way to check which mate version is running?
<ouroumov_> mate|14977, System -> About MATE
<ouroumov_> mate|14977, what I don't get is that you should have automatically transited to 1.18 when Beta 2 was released
<mate|14977> Yep, this tells me 1.16. apt update get me no newer stuff. tried dist-upgrade as well
<qinsfu> hello
<joseph> helo
<Guest709> que viaje é essa?
<Guest24793> Welcome
<L0g4nAd4ms> So with Ubuntu Mate 17.04 on my amd card 390X (using amdgpu OSS driver) and enabled COMPIZ (because i had tearing else) applications like chrome and thunderbird lag when resizing them quickly
<L0g4nAd4ms> Is there anything i can do about it ? Because with kernel 4.10 i did not experience this problems elsewhere. Is this maybe a COMPIZ thing ?
<ozmage> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 380  @ 2.53GHz (1.60GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.5 GiB Total (3.0 GiB Free) Swap: 4.1 GiB Total (4.1 GiB Free) • Storage: 259.9 GB / 321.4 GB (61.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 1st Generation Co
<ozmage> re i3/5/7 Processor Reserved • Uptime: 6m 10s
<ozmage> oh
<ozmage> uname -a
<ozmage> Linux darkmaza 4.10.0-19-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 6 17:04:57 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ozmage> cat /etc/lsb-release
<ozmage> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<ozmage> DISTRIB_RELEASE=17.04
<ozmage> DISTRIB_CODENAME=zesty
<ozmage> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 17.04"
<ozmage> there is no ubuntu-mate brand anyplace
<MATE-Guest> Does anyone know how to enable the advanced menu in 16.04 for the guest user?
<MATE-Guest> If I use tweak as guest, the menu disappears when selecting advanced menu.
<Burazen> I have a question. I installed 17.04 today, can i change the default search engine used on start.ubuntu-mate.org?
<ubuntu-mate_> what are the sytem requirments for ubuntu mate ???
<Mikelevel> ubuntu-mate_~ https://ubuntu-mate.org/about/
<ubuntu-mate_> will it run fine on 1 gb ram
<Mikelevel> could be
<ubuntu-mate_> it is using 850mb ram of 1gb ram will it work fine after installing it into disk
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate_, the whole os is loaded to ram when running from stick, so it probably will
<Eightynine> Hi. Is there anyone uses Ubuntu MATE 17.04?
<lhz> Eightynine: I am.
<Eightynine> Is it stable enough? Did you experience any problems with it?
<lhz> No problems so far. Only thing I had to tweak so far were some nvidia libs that were files instead of symlinks.
<lhz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<lhz> only used it for a few hours so far though.
<lhz> oh and I had to manually run "sudo update-grub" after installation for it to properly discover my existing Windows 10 for dual-boot.
<Eightynine> You don't like KDE and that's why you don't use Kubuntu?
<lhz> I used KDE many years ago but prefer MATE nowadays.
<umate> ello
<umate> ı can't install google chrome?
<Guest51358> Hello.. someone speak spanish?
<guest-umj7ga> Greetings. Does someone know how to enable the advanced menu in a guest session? I can get the regular menu and the menu bar to work, but the advanced menu is always hidden.
<guest-umj7ga> I'm using 16.04.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-15
<guest-pzjlwv> Can anyone help with getting the advanced menu to work with the Guest User account?
<guest-pzjlwv> MATE 16.04.2
<marcelo> buenas
<Guest87525> buenas noches
<Guest87525> tengo algunas preguntas soyy nuevo en ubuntu mate
<Guest87525> buenas
<Guest87525> tengo algunas preguntas soy nuevo en ubuntu mate
<trietnico> hola
<Guest87525> hola como estas?
<trietnico> bien y tú
<Guest87525> bien por suerte
<Guest87525> puedes ayudarme
<Guest87525> ?
<trietnico> La misma pregunta para ti
<Guest87525> no se nada de computacion y decidi pasarme a el softwar libre y bueno aca ando
<Guest87525> aprendiendo
<Guest87525> si en lo que pueda te ayudo pero no se nada
<trietnico> Bien
<trietnico> creo que puedo ayudarte en algo
<Guest87525> genial mil gracias
<Guest87525> te cuento tengo ubuntu mate 15.10
<Guest87525> y me dice que puedo actualizarlo a ubuntu 16.04
<trietnico> yo tengo el 16.04
<Guest87525> esto es buenoo? es mejor
<Guest87525> ? o me quedo con el que estoy?
<trietnico> Es bueno
<Guest87525> si actualizo pierdo algo?
<trietnico> nada
<Guest87525> que me recomiendas?
<Guest87525> actualizo?
<trietnico> Desde que cumplas con el rutero a emplear
<Guest87525> no se que es eso?
<trietnico> debes leer las veces necesarias
<Guest87525> ni como hacer
<Guest87525> donde puedo leerlo?
<trietnico> en: administración-software y actualizaciones
<Guest87525> estoy ahi
<Guest87525> no entiendo mucho nada
<trietnico> tomate tú tiempo para leer y releer
<Guest87525> pero que es lo que debo buscar
<Guest87525> por qeu solo veo cosas clickeadas
<trietnico> Motivación es la palabra clave
<Guest87525> es una buena palabra
<Guest87525> no hay mucho para leer
<Guest87525> por eso no se
<Guest87525> y quiero aprender la verdad
<trietnico> ve a actualizaciones
<Guest87525> si
<trietnico> y en la parte inferior derecha
<Guest87525> no dice nada ahi
<trietnico> Dice:  notificarme, click a la flecha
<Guest87525> si dice para cualquier vercion nueva
<Guest87525> es la que esta marcada
<Guest87525> lo dejo asi?
<trietnico> creo que no sale la 16.10
<Guest87525> no no sale
<Guest87525> sale cuando le doy a actualizar software
<Guest87525> y ahi me dice que esta version dejo de recibir actualizaciones
<Guest87525> y me da la opcion de pasar a una nueva version
<Guest87525> pero me da miedo borrar todo, no tengo nada pero es de estudio
<trietnico> no estoy seguro si es con LTS  O 17.04 que no es LTS
<trietnico> En tu caso le daría enter
<Guest87525> que es LTS
<Guest87525> ??
<trietnico> como 3 o 4 años de soporte
<Guest87525> a genial eso estaria bueno
<miguel> whats up everyone
<Guest70981> first time ever on an ubuntu
<Guest87525> hello miguel
<Guest87525> me too
<Guest87525> amigo
<Guest87525> entonces que me recomiendas
<Guest70981> was told ubuntu mate was best out
<Guest87525> lo dejo asi? o actualizo el software
<trietnico> Dale
<Guest70981> so here i am ... i was so tired of the buggy windows 10
<Guest87525> y no pierdo nada?
<trietnico> hello miguel
<Guest70981> whats up trietnico
<trietnico> can you tell something about rhythmbox
<Guest87525> i dont now anithing about computer and i am asking
<trietnico> Dale
<Guest87525> gracias
<Guest87525> voy a probar a ver que tal
<Guest87525> espero no romper nada
<Guest87525> }ja
<Guest87525> y que todo sobreviva
<Guest87525> abrazo grande y mil gracias!!!
<trietnico> Con gusto
<pipson> Hi guys. I'm new here. I jst installed Ubuntu Mate on my pi3. Can anyone show me how to install Chrome? I'm new to linux
<Menzador> pipson: [ sudo apt install chromium-browser ]
<pipson> Never mind. I found a way around it
<gxf> zenmshiyong
<gxf> hlep
<biplab> laptop-mode-tools trying to remove Mate-Desktop. Any suggestions on how to install LMD safely without breaking ubuntu MATE? terminal output in pastebin: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24385559/
<biplab> laptop-mode-tools trying to remove Mate-Desktop. Any suggestions on how to install LMD safely without breaking ubuntu MATE? terminal output in pastebin: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24385559/
<biplab> any suggestions are appreciated
<Mikelevel> biplab~ what do you need from laptop mode tools?
<biplab> cpu is running at 100% frequency scaling leaving it too hot to operate, i need automatic cpu frequency scaling. intel_pstate driver is running
<Mikelevel> intel microcode installed?
<biplab> not sure mike, let me google how to check the status. I will update right now
<biplab> yes
<biplab> microcode installed
<biplab> checked the Additional Drivers tab
<biplab> hello @Mikelevel  are you there?
<Mikelevel> biplab~ automatic cpufreq is installed by default
<biplab> what should I do now then? leave the laptop-mode-tools?
<Mikelevel> i think laptop mode dont resolve anything
<wylson> yo
<Mikelevel> check with htop or similar which program is using your cpu at 100%
<Mikelevel> (sorry my english)
<Mikelevel> in command line you can use "cpufreq-info" to check your cpufreq
<wylson> lol
<biplab> it is strange that htop shows the whole list of running processes with max cpu usage of 8 or 9% max
<biplab> let me restart the linux box and try
<logithack> how can i add/remove apps to/from the top taskbar?
<biplab> should I upgrade my kernel to 4.8? I am using MATE 16.04.2
<biplab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<biplab> ^^ is it useful? or does it support Ubuntu MATE?
<biplab> system config: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24385831/
<Eightynine> For some reason I don't have Cupertino and Pantheon and keyboard layout indicator is green. How to fix that?
<amundsen> hi
<Eightynine> Hi.
<amundsen> firefox freezes when downloading something and trying to open the download folder
<amundsen> anyone had this problem?
<Eightynine> Yes, I noticed that problem too.
<biplab> MATE desktop frezes  sometimes. especially when watching youtube videos. even Alt+Ctrl+(F1 to F6) doesn't work.
<amundsen> Eightynine, do you know about something that can be done to solve it?
<amundsen> i've googled about it but didn't find any solution
<biplab> I have just recently updated my kernel to 4.8
<biplab> lets see if it's a kernel related issue
<biplab> or not
<Eightynine> I have no idea. I wanted to ask too. I think I should use KDE or maybe try Budgie.
<biplab> I use chromium not firefox bro. but I guess the issue is similar for us.
<biplab> DO NOT use KDE. it is recommended to stik to the default desktop environment of your distro
<biplab> which in our case is MATE
<biplab> if you try to install KDE, it will download a chunk of dependancies. all of the packages might not be compatible with the release & it may break the system
<Eightynine> Yes, it has tons of dependancies and settings. And KDE is not simple.
<biplab> you may tweak MATE as per your requirement, add some shortcuts, launchers for ease of access or even change the theme. but do not install other DE which is not optimised for your distro,
<Eightynine> How can I create Windows 8 bootable flash drive?
<biplab> https://ibb.co/h9FWGQ
<biplab> this is my_MATE <3
<Eightynine> Is that Arc theme?
<biplab> you mean Arch? pardon if I am getting it wrong
<Eightynine> No. There is theme called Arc theme.
<biplab> you can use UNETBOOTIN, ETCHER, ROZA IMAGE Write etc. for creating win8 bootable usb
<biplab> Unetbootin is highly recommended
<biplab> yes it is Arc theme
<biplab> panel style redmond
<biplab> using the defaut plank doc
<biplab> icon pack name is "uniform"
<biplab> thats it :)
<biplab> using 4.8 for last half n hour & no freezing issues till now
<biplab> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24386249/
<Eightynine> Why is that stupid crap Virtualbox can't see my flash drive?
<biplab> you can directly use the win8.iso file in virtualbox OS installation
<Eightynine> I know, but I need to test my flash drive.
<Astro7467> installed USB extension pack to read drives
<Astro7467> or just share your /media directory with VB
<Eightynine> Can I use vmware?
<Astro7467> yes
<Eightynine> I installed it and I can't launch it. It's not showing in menu.
<biplab> I personally have not used virtualbox many times & less experienced with that software. you can google it or wait for some other volunteer to help you brother.
<Eightynine> And what do you use?
<biplab> I am using a native ubuntu Mate installation & use dual booted windows7 rarely
<Astro7467> I changed from VMware to VB - only gotcha with VB was the need to install an enhancement pack for USB
<Astro7467> BTW for any VM you need to assign the device to the VM to control
<Eightynine> I can't use VMware for some reason.
<Astro7467> VMware breaks easily - especially with kernel upgrades
<Eightynine> Anyone uses Synaptic?
<Eightynine> Why MATE and Brisk menu doesn't show program right after installation?
<PeterseMate> Hello
<biplab> yes I use synaptic
<ayman> hi
<Guest27445> what
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<ubuntu-mate> buenos dias
<ubuntu-mate> hay alguien?
<mate|56748> Hi all. Wondering when 17.04 comes out for Raspberry Pi. The latest now is a year old 16.04. Any clues about an update?
<alkisg> Maybe they'll only do LTS releases, i.e. next one might be 18.04
<mate|56748> ;(
<mate|56748> well, it says somewhere on the RPi page that 17.04 is coming. lemme check
<mate|56748> It says: "We hope to have snapd compatibility in Ubuntu MATE 17.04 for the Raspberry Pi."
<mate|56748> on URL: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<mate|56748> Is there anyone or anyplace i could ask people working on the RPi port?
<carlexpc> necesito hacker que me esnseñe pero gratis
<alkisg> mate|56748: it's either here or in the forums; but usually it's best to ask in weekdays, not weekends
<alkisg> Also, I'm not sure if that means "we'll ship 17.04 images" or that it means "packages will be there in the repositories, but we won't ship images.xz"
<alkisg> Finally, 16.04 will be getting newer kernels and xorgs, while 17.04 won't get them
<alkisg> So it's usually best to stick with LTS releases unless you're a developer
<patricio> hola
<Guest4702> hola}
<ubuntu> hello
<Guest50005> how this works
<ubuntu-mate> test
<bumblefuzz> hi, how do I install ubuntu mate with the same software, packages, and settings that come with an ubuntu mate install from the ubuntu mate ISO?
<bumblefuzz> on a unity system
<alessandro__> italia
<alkisg> bumblefuzz: sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop, but it's better to use only one desktop environment and not multiple
<alkisg> You can test different environments in virtual machines or with live cds
<alkisg> alessandro__: Greece!
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> firefox freezes when downloading something and trying to open the download folder
<amundsen>  anyone had this problem?
<renard__> Ubuntu MATE 17.04 is fast! I love it!
<biplab> I am using kernel 4.8 & no freezing happened after the upgrade since last 24 hours.
<biplab> hope it helps
#ubuntu-mate 2017-04-16
<ali1234> 4.8 is a weird choice
<Maurits> I want to change the color of the windows (default is black) in mate, but don't know how to do this
<chen_> hello
<danboid> I spent all last night installing UM 17.04 on a friends laptop but it failed right at the end and didn't boot - GRUB doesn't show
<danboid> There was a vague error right at the end was something like "Some packages failed to install or be removed. Install can continue but you will have to re-install these later" something like that
<danboid> It didn't say which packages
<danboid> It was a UEFI laptop running Win 10. I disabled secure boot first and I chose to install it alongside Windows 10 bootloader
<danboid> Is a UEFI laptop
<danboid> Anyone else had a similar problem?
<danboid> I was watching the console as it insalled and it looked like GRUB installed without error but there was no trac of a GRUB boot meu after install
<danboid> If if manually install a bootloader, I expect it will boot but thats not the point of th installer
<danboid> I think this is the first time I've trie setting up dul boot with Win10 where w10 was already installed. This should work, right?
<danboid> I manually resized the Windows partition to make way for a (XFS) Linux partition. Maybe it was me choosing XFS that caused it to fail?
<danboid> Maybe ext4 would've worked?
<alkisg> I'm not sure if grub supports xfs or not,
<alkisg> but since this issue isn't related to the desktop environment that you're using, you could ask in #ubuntu where there are more users
<alkisg> You can boot with a live cd and fix grub; if it boots after than, then xfs shouldn't have been an issue
<alkisg> *that
<danboid> alkisg, Do you think a `sudo grub-install /dev/sda` or whatever will do it?
<danboid> alkisg, GRUB does defo. support XFS, I've used it for years
<danboid> There may be a bug in the installer that fluffs the GRUN install if you use XFS root on UEFI?
<danboid> or maybe not as GRUB SEEMED to install without error, but evidence says otherwise
<alkisg> danboid: the proper way to answer that would be to pause when you saw the installer errors, and then report them, attach them etc
<alkisg> Now just making speculations won't help much in solving the underlying bug
<danboid> I should also mention I saw 1000's of the same error/warning during install, something about memory
<alkisg> Now, booting with a live cd and running grub-install or chroot'ing to the installation and dpkg-reconfiguring should help, yes
<alkisg> If you have hardware issues, that would also explain errors :)
<alkisg> Try running a memtest as well
<danboid> When I say memory error, it was unlike any I've seen
<danboid> It looked like it could be a 'feature'
<alkisg> Precise messages help
<danboid> "balancing memory"?
<danboid> I can't remeber the eact wording
<alkisg> So, now you need to actually start doing things, and report them as you see them
<alkisg> OK; what's done is done
<alkisg> You can either retry installing, or try to salvage the existing one
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.. i'm trying to find out where do you guys have installer strings for translations
<danboid> but it showed it after synaptic/dpkg or whatever 'installed' every package
<alkisg> But there's no point in talking about what you remember happened
<CrazyLemon> i can't find it on transifex
<alkisg> CrazyLemon: by installer, you mean ubiquity, and not ubuntu welcome?
<alkisg> Ubiquity is not specific to ubuntu mate, so I would expect it not to use transifex but launchpad
<CrazyLemon> alkisg hmm.. thats a good point! thanks :)
<alkisg> np
<CrazyLemon> good point..but no luck :( ubiquity strings are translated
<CrazyLemon> http://shrani.si/f/1T/133/3IdvdCrK/priprava-na-namestitev.png i'm looking for english strings in this screenshot
<alkisg> CrazyLemon: can you post a screenshot of what you see that's untranslated?
<alkisg> This is not specific to mate
<danboid> The "memory error" was ubiquity "balancing RAM" or something, after installing almost evety package. Ring any bells? I've never seen 'buntu do that
<alkisg> Are you talking about the mp3 line?
<alkisg> Eh sorry the "This software..." line?
<CrazyLemon> alkisg yea.this software bla bla bla
<alkisg> CrazyLemon: ok, yes that would be ubiquity in launchpad then
<danboid> It seems to be a new flaw/feature of ubiquity/apt/dpkg but I cant help but think it slows install down. The laptop I was installing on has 4GB RAM
<alkisg> CrazyLemon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1625567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625567 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "string without spanish translation on YY's "Preparing to install ubuntu" screen – .pot- files missing?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alkisg> danboid: never heard of it, no. If you want to try reinstalling, pause at the point when it does that, and join irc from there.
<CrazyLemon> alkisg yea its a bug.. the string has been translated for over a year now and it wasn't included in the release.. thanks for your help
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> Mention in the bug that it affects other languages too
<Canoe> Deeply impressed by Ubuntu Mate, - I get the feeling my distro-hopping days are over, after a couple of days of tests, I'm struggling to find anything of note that's wrong with 17.04 Mate.
<Canoe> Huge thanks to Popey for that initial decision to pull Mate into Ubuntu and setting this all off.
<SuperEngineer> Canoe: Yuo obviously haven't worked out the major drawback with it... everytime you turn your machine off, the desktop is gone!  ;-)
<SuperEngineer> Fortunately it seems to recover ok (for some unknown reason) every time you turn your machine back on :-D
<Canoe> That's odd.. - don't have that issue, - is it consistent on every boot for you?
<Canoe> I'll give it another test on that front and check journalctl
<SuperEngineer> lol
<Canoe> Super that's possibly the most dad-level joke ever.. ;)
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<taaem> Sorry to ask again but will there be an iso for 17.04 for the Raspberry Pi 3?
<cyberhome> hello, german mate users here ?
<Guest64821> hello, beutifull peoples!
<Canoe> hi!
<Guest64821> any ones knows what is the best operating system for Raspberry PI2?
<Canoe> I'd say Ubuntu-Mate? More so given we're in the same channel.. :)
<Guest64821> OTHER?
<Canoe> Other OS? Raspbian would be the default and a good starting point.
<intisar> wow
<PlainDave> Is 17.04 no longer in beta? If so, do I need to install it again? I'm currently using beta 2.
<Mikelevel> no , you dont need to install again . only let update
<PlainDave> do I type "let update"?
<PlainDave> okay thanks
<Akuli> PlainDave, i don't think that's what Mikelevel meant
<Akuli> typing let update to a terminal does nothing
<vaoi> Hi, may I ask question about linux and torrent to use?
<vaoi> I just switched over to ubuntu/linux and i have iptorrents. Is Bitorrent the recommended torrent for Linux?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-09
<CrazyTux> can I upgrade to Ubuntu Mate 18.04 from 16.04 easily once there is a new release? or is it recommended to install it afresh?
<QiMissMoMo> I used command "oneko",but I cannot hide the cat when I used command"ctrl+z" to quit .
<QiMissMoMo> How should I do?I try to type "oneko -help",but there are no command to hide the cat.
<kequc> Greetings
<kequc> Installed Ubuntu MATE yesterday, haven't found the setting for desktop scaling.
<kequc> When I search hidpi or scaling the only result is the changelog for 1.20
<kequc> The help menu doesn't mention it
<kequc> I tried Display settings and Window settings, appearance, all kinds of stuff
<kequc> But haven't found it yet
<vkareh> kequc: have you tried the MATE Tweak tool? Under "Windows" there is a "HiDPI" section. Alternatively, you can use dconf-editor and navigate to "org.mate.interface window-scaling-factor"
<vkareh> (or use gsettings: `gsettings set org.mate.interface window-scaling-factor 2`
<vkareh> 0 = auto-detect; 1 = Regular; 2 = HiDPI
<kequc> Unfortunately mate tweak -> windows does not show a hidpi section.
<vkareh> kequc: huh, what version of Ubuntu MATE did you install?
<kequc> wait this says 1.80
<kequc> :[
<vkareh> yeah that's old
<kequc> I just downloaded it
<vkareh> where did you get the ISO from?
<kequc> ubuntu-mate org/download/ -> "Artful"
<kequc> 64 bit
<vkareh> ah, the one with HiDPI is Bionic (which is currently in Beta)
<kequc> Oh ok I'll get the beta thank you!
<vkareh> :)
<kequc> I didn't realise the feature was so new
<vkareh> it is! it came only with MATE 1.20, which was released in February
<vkareh> Artful was released last october, and uses the older version of MATE
<kequc> I can barely read my screen right now
<kequc> have a nice day
<vkareh> kequc: there are workarounds if you want to use Artful, but for proper HiDPI use Bionic
<vkareh> you too - have fun!
<kequc> nah, someone else already did the hard work for me i'll get the latest version
<vkareh> :)
<pho3ia> hii
<Radiant3462> Update to 18.04 now or wait.
<Radiant3462> ?
<scooby> hello, my software updater is waiting for unattended-upgr to exit for a long time what do i do?
<scooby> on ubuntu mate 16.04
<Guest14898> hello, my software updater is waiting for unattended-upgr to exit for a long time what do i do?
<qwererfrrthyty> Gparted 0.30, package lvm2 installed, but lvm2 as fedora created (it doesn't matter extended or primary)   in U-M i see lvm2 partition and i can mount, but as created in Gparted i don't see the partition LVM2 for mount. https://ufile.io/k7nir
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-10
<sasank> hello
<sasank> Hello i'm very new to ubuntu mate... I'm teying to figure out how to install themes..I maged to download and copy a theme to .themes folder..when i apply theme it says theme will not look inteded...how to fix this
<sasank> file:///home/sasank/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202018-04-10%2009:53:39.png
<jr_> someone from  central america?
<XDjAntonioX> salve a tutti
<XDjAntonioX> i need help :)
<mate|3178> hello, can one restore default desktop in ubuntu mate 16.04, say from terminal or tty, i managed to get rid of both bottom and top bars
<XDjAntonioX> Can I restore the stock audio on rpi3 and ubuntu mate?
<alkisg> mate|3178: open a terminal and type: mate-panel --reset --replace &
<alkisg> XDjAntonioX: what is the "stock audio", how did you modify it?
<XDjAntonioX> yes but i need the original audio. In another words, that than i had after the installation
<alkisg> Yeah you need to use different words for us to understand
<alkisg> I've no idea what an "original audio" is
<alkisg> Do you mean that you modified config.txt?
<XDjAntonioX> i tried to building the audio following a guide online
<alkisg> Which guide?
<XDjAntonioX> can i link?
<alkisg> Sure
<XDjAntonioX> https://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=272204
<XDjAntonioX> it's very long, you should follow the specific part about the audio
<alkisg> Yeah you need to ask in the forum then as it's not standard ubuntu pracise
<XDjAntonioX> so, i cant restore the audio?
<XDjAntonioX> you cant help me?
<mate|3178> alkisg
<mate|3178> alkisg thank you!
<alkisg> XDjAntonioX: that would require me reading bad instructions from some forum; I don't do that...
<XDjAntonioX> ok, thanks for all
<lapaga> is there a way for the mouse wheel to change workspace when scrolled on empty part of desktop?
<umate15> hi
<umate15> i cannot install ubuntu sofware center
<umate15> any suggestion??
<alkisg> umate15: what's the error?
<alkisg> Also, maybe you want synaptic?
<umate15> i just update a boutique..
<umate15> in the middle of downloading, its say the internet cut off..
<umate15> then i opened firefox its works!
<lapaga> is there a way to have mouse scroll wheel change workspace when pointer is on blank part of desktop?
<mate|3178> i've been working on ubuntu mate's welcome-translation in transifex, but i've failed to find option to translate Welcome-application link in System-menu, i assume it's not in transifex?
<markoslab> HI, quick question! what brand of forum technology is used to have sites like ubuntu-mate.community and community.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> markoslab: view source says it's https://www.discourse.org/
<user_> Hello
<administrador> jesus existe?
<diogenes_> administrador, no one knows
<markoslab> wow thank you so much alkisg, i gues i needed a nudge
<ihsan> :~$ wget https://raw.github.com/raspberrypi/firmware/$FV/extra/git_hash -O k_tmp/git_hash
<ihsan> --2018-04-10 22:56:31--  https://raw.github.com/raspberrypi/firmware//extra/git_hash
<ihsan> Resolving raw.github.com (raw.github.com)... 151.101.112.133
<ihsan> Connecting to raw.github.com (raw.github.com)|151.101.112.133|:443... connected.
<ihsan> ERROR: cannot verify raw.github.com's certificate, issued by ‘CN=DigiCert SHA2 High Assurance Server CA,OU=www.digicert.com,O=DigiCert Inc,C=US’:
<ihsan>   Unable to locally verify the issuer's authority.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-11
<fabiano> ola
<Guest37659> ola
<rulcas> hello
<rulcas> greetings from Mexico City
<rulcas> I was wondering if anyone might help me up a bit on how to configure FUSE on Ubuntu Mate 16.04 in order to run AppImages without sudo'ing
<swift110> hey all
<rulcas> I can't make them run unless I sudo
<rulcas> hi swift110
<swift110> how are you rulcas
<rulcas> I'm OK thanks, how about you?
<rulcas> where in the world are you? I'm in Mexico City
<swift110> usa
<swift110> hey sinewav
<sinewav> hi there
<swift110> how are you
<rulcas> hi sineway
<sinewav> Trying to find a good laptop for gaming on linux
<rulcas> what version of mate are you using
<rulcas> sinewav
<sinewav> 1.12.1
<rulcas> :-) I'm on 1.16.2
<sinewav> Oh neat. I've been meaning to look at the changelog, I'll go do that now.
<swift110> oh ok
<swift110> mate' is nice
<swift110> I have loved it since 2013
<sinewav> Yeah, I thought this was a temporary switch for me because I was frustrated with XFCE bugs, but now I think I'll stick with it.
<rulcas> I like it a lot
<rulcas> it's easy to customize
<swift110> rulcas, that's awesome
<rulcas> I'm not sure whether to jump to 17.10 or wait for the LTS release
<sinewav> oh shit, there's a lot of improvements over the last two years. Damn. Cant wait to upgrade.
<swift110> oh ww
<rulcas> I was running away from Windows because I couldn't find good video and audio software
<rulcas> animation and graphics
<swift110> oh i know the feeling
<rulcas> I started with mate and stucl with it
<rulcas> stuck with it
<sinewav> animation? what kind, like with Blender?
<swift110> try makehuman.. its cool as well
<rulcas> not that complex, more like 2d stuff, I had been trying Synfig on Win but it kept crashing
<rulcas> also evrybody else around here uses Windows so i needed to be able to work with office files
<rulcas> libreoffice crashes every now and then and it's a bit ackward but you get used to it
<rulcas> It was quite confusing at first to choose a distro
<rulcas> I couldn't run Ubuntu studio from the LiveCD
<rulcas> and I had to tweak the configuratin a little for the mate disc to run
<rulcas> change some flags when booting from GRUB
<rulcas> but once I got it running everything was very simple
<sinewav> hmm, I never considered LibreOffice for animation. I'll have to try that. Synfig is a bit overcomplicated.
<rulcas> the only thing was I got carried away partitioning my disc and now I'm running out of space for /home
<swift110> oh ok
<swift110> cool
<swift110> me neither
<rulcas> sinewav, i agree, but the tutorial videos are helpful
<rulcas> hi Saukk
<rulcas> well, gotta go
<rulcas> see you around
<swift110> ok
<Boyette> hi guys
<Boyette> i have a problem
<Boyette> my thunderbird gives: failed to connect to server
<Boyette> should be some local issue
<Boyette> cant figure out whats wrong
<mate|39227> How do I change the Association for Magnet torrent links from Transmission to Taxiti?  A window appears that allows me to select a different application (than Transmission) but at that point I'm stuck. Thanks.
<mate|99456> hello
<imexil> hi, just moved on my working machine from 16.04 unity to 18.04 mate now. Still got some small quirks which I hope I can get some help for. My first one is that I use multiple screens with the Mutiny setup and here the global menu which is only displayed on the first screen is not very useful. Any way around that so that I can have the top and side panel on all screens?
<mate|45389> hi
<mate|4232> hello
<mate|4232> i have a question
<mate|4232> how I auto reboot the system from the cron?
<sixwheeledbeast> By simply adding it to the scheduled tasks in cron, is there a reason for you doing this?
<mate|4232> yes but if I add de reboot command
<mate|4232> it ask the password
<mate|4232> anyway, I
<mate|4232> anyway, I solved thx :) for help
<mate|63668> hello
<mate|63668> is anyone there?
<mate|63668> i have a question if anyone is there.
<vkareh> !ask | mate|63668
<ubottu> mate|63668: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|63668> i am sorry i didn't know if i had joined the group.
<mate|63668> i have been updating lately and getting a failed alert that package was not installed or removed every update.
<mate|63668> i do not understand this. i see 81 users here but no posts.
<ras> hi
<qwererfrrthyty> pulse. https://jsfiddle.net/rq80djg8/ every second write error .xsession-errors: (process:1861): indicator-sound-WARNING **: 23:17:27.137: volume-warning-pulse.vala:209: pa_context_connect() failed: Соединение отвергнуто. https://ufile.io/e5s8m
<qwererfrrthyty> every 1-2 second
<qwererfrrthyty> i deleted package pulseaudio.
<qwererfrrthyty> vlc and skype not need pulse, Firefox without pulse no have sound, Vivaldi have sound without pulse. And no pulse no sound distortion.
<qwererfrrthyty> Humor: Mozilla come back to using ALSA.
<qwererfrrthyty> vlc norm play and OSS
<king2> hello. i can't get usb to work
<qwererfrrthyty> wrong i confused the title, not OSS,  OpenBDS sndio.I didn't use OSS
<king2> unbuntu 16.04 can't get usb to work
<sixwheeledbeast> i wouldn't think ubuntu is causing a USB problem, but what exactly isn't working about it
<king2> will not boot to usb or read files from one
<king2> maybe bios. this is old laptop
<sixwheeledbeast> So ubuntu hasn't booted? I would look into that first...
<sixwheeledbeast> Unbootable OS or needs boot order/boot setup changing.
<swift110> hey akk
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-12
<LoRider> Tried the 18.04 beta a few days ago but had a problem with the nouveau driver crashing the system. Tried finding additional video drivers but none were showing up so I downgraded to 17.10 and searched for drivers for my Nvidea 6159 SE card and found what I was looking for.  Q: Will Nvidea Legacy drivers  be available in the final 18.04 release like
<LoRider>  they are in the 16.04 and 17.10? Any insight greatly appreciated...
<alikhanzoorrr> awdwadaw
<alikhanzoorrr> heloooooo
<alikhanzoorrr> fuck gg
<alikhanzoorrr> hello
<alikhanzoorrr> guis
<alikhanzoorrr> guys
<alikhanzoorrr> hheeeey
<alikhanzoorrr> someone
<alikhanzoorrr> hear me/
<alikhanzoorrr> ?
<diogenes_> stop
<alikhanzoorrr> helooooo
<alikhanzoorrr> diogenes
<diogenes_> hi
<alikhanzoorrr> how a y
<alkisg> alikhanzoorrr: this IRC channel is for ubuntu-mate users that need support
<alkisg> If you want generic chat, search for other channels
<mate|47545> hi
<mate|47545> hi
<mate|47545> hi
<mate|47545> hi
<mate|47545> hi
<chrstphrchvz> Where should I be reporting issues for specific software boutique listings? I had posted an issue at https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/software-boutique/issues/7 but I'm not sure it's in the right place.
<vkareh> chrstphrchvz: that seems like the right place
<chrstphrchvz> I know that a few months ago things were split into different repos for welcome center, software boutique, etc.
<vkareh> chrstphrchvz: ah, you might be right. There's also https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate.software which has the actual app listing. But checking on github, @Wimpress is subscribed to both - so he'll get notifications regardless :)
<lapaga> speaking of software boutique...so many things I try to install via that come up not found. Something simple like htop.  I can install everything via apt or synaptic so am wondering if I do not have it set up correctly
<alkisg> chrstphrchvz: it sounds strange though, that a package manager would be the one that removes dependencies. Those are usually managed by apt.
<alkisg> Is shotwell-common marked as automatically or as manually installed in your setup?
<alkisg> Here I have boutique uninstalled. And  apt show shotwell-common says: APT-Manual-Installed: yes
<alkisg> That tells me that it's probably the live cd creation process, the "seeds", that mark it as manually installed, so it doesn't get removed if shotwell gets removed
<alkisg> In other words, if I run `apt purge --auto-remove shotwell`, it WON'T remove shotwell-common. And this is completely unrelated to the boutique.
<alikhanzoor> hello guys
<alkisg> Hello
<alikhanzoor> how are u
<alikhanzoor> mate
<alikhanzoor> blyat
<alikhanzoor> мать ебал
<alikhanzoor> долбоеб
<alikhanzoor> тупой
<alkisg> alikhanzoor: this channel is for ubuntu-mate support only
<alkisg> For general chat, search for other channels
<alikhanzoor> ты че
<alikhanzoor> охуел пидорас
<alkisg> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<alikhanzoor> долбоеб
<alikhanzoor> тупой
<alikhanzoor> сука
<alikhanzoor> hello
<alikhanzoor> motherfucker
<chrstphrchvz> alkisg: I've since manually removed shotwell and shotwell-common, so I'm not sure if shotwell-common was set to manually installed in the first place.
<chrstphrchvz> But even if shotwell-common were set to automatically installed, I think it would be ideal if shotwell-common (if present) would still be removed by software boutique, rather than relying on apt autoremove happening at some later time.
<chrstphrchvz> I haven't found which repo hosts the listing for shotwell, it seems to have disappeared after things were split up…
<alkisg> chrstphrchvz: if shotwell-common is set to MANUALLY installed in all ubuntu-mate installations, of course there's no reason for any package manager to remove it
<alkisg> Package managers of course won't keep their own list of which packages to remove when other packages are removed; they'll rely on apt to do that housekeeping
<alkisg> I.e. you filed your bug report in the wrong place, it should be filed against ubuntu seeds and not a boutique or any other software center
<alkisg> *in
<alkisg> In other words. Install shotwell now from boutique. It will automatically install showwell-common as well. Then remove it again. IF shotwell-common now is not removed, THEN it's a boutique bug; ELSE it was an ubuntu seeds bug.
<chrstphrchvz> alkisg, I haven't checked in 18.04, but in 17.10 (or at least when I wrote the issue a few months ago) boutique used a PPA for shotwell which builds it as a single package (i.e. without a shotwell-common package; its .deb actually specifies that it "replaces" shotwell-common).
<alkisg> Meh, using PPAs is against Ubuntu policy
<alkisg> (for flavors, not for users)
<alkisg> You can file a bug report against that
<koa> Hey everyone, how is your day going? :p
<koa> Good to know that this chat is very active lmao.
<mate|46854> hi
<jonas_> Hey everyone, haven't used this before lol
<spanky73> leave
<spanky73> leave
<spanky73> msg/ NickServ identify e$@dmf@
<spanky73> whois spanky73
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-13
<Hieronymus81> hello, is anybody here?
<qwererfrrthyty> https://ufile.io/6znk7
<Hieronymus81> i'm having trouble with grub; the menu doesn't work unless i go straight into ubuntu; can't access Windows 10, any ideas what could be going wrong?
<qwererfrrthyty> if many not problem
<qwererfrrthyty> "if many not problem" it isn't necessary. I have accidentally published.
<mk_> Hello, i've installed Ubuntu Mate on my Raspberry Pi 3 today, but i can't use the terminal
<mk_> I need the root password
<mk_> It keeps asking me for one
<mk_> ''[sudo] password for *user''
<mk_> Can someone help me to fix this?
<alkisg> mk_: there's no root password, that's the user password it asks for
<vnicent_cassel> Hi #ubuntu-mate.
<vnicent_cassel> I want to install a new machine and I don't want to reinstall in 10 days. If I install beta2 of Bionic do I need to do something once it enters stable phase? Something like "apt --install-new-packages". Thkx.
<alkisg> vnicent_cassel: normal updates will get you to the same state as a final installation
<alkisg> You can do normal updates from the UI or with apt full-upgrade
<vnicent_cassel> alkisg: All right. Solved my doubt. Thank you!
<alkisg> np
<arm1e> can anyone tell me why the notification applet in the panel ignores the panel colour/transparency in most themes?
<mate|32563> Hello, How can I use expose style windows preivew/ switching?
<TacoGS> Anyone else have an issue where software updater says your connection has failed and when you hit OK it works anyways?
<pavlos> using caja to show Network neighborhood ... is blank
<tacogs_> Do you know if the detection is enabled on the other systems or netbios ports are blocked or not?
<pavlos> all other computers (mix of win, 16.04) see all computers and shares. ufw if off
<pavlos> I can issue a smb://computer/share and that works
<pavlos> in caja
<tacogs_> I am not sure if my network has it enabled to try.
<pavlos> this is on 18.04b2, I edited WORKGROUP in smb.conf and started smbd and nmbd ... that's it.
<TechChristoph> hi
<tenacious> hi
<arm1e> can anyone tell me why the notification applet in the panel ignores the panel colour/transparency in most themes?
<arm1e> please
<mate|74065> hello cant find airplane mode on ubuntu-mate
<lapaga> Is it possible to install gnome-boxes in 18.04? So far what I have tried crashes before it opens
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't know if there is a "airplane mode" for mate.
<sixwheeledbeast> if you run from a terminal does it show why it crashes?
<lapaga> I have not yet
<lapaga> What is airplane mode?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-14
<mate|22020> hi
<mate|22020> i have a question when comes out raspberry pi3b+ image
<carlos> boa noite
<carlos> i'm brazil
<carlos> quem quiser me add in instagram
<carlos> andremiranda04 profile1's
<Tomppis> is here developers ?
<Tomppis> ubuntu mate's
<Tomppis> hexchat and gimp would be good me default installation included
<Tomppis> me---be
<Tomppis> and why so many software installation applications like software boutique and software center
<Tomppis> why not integrate them ?
<Tomppis> one simple app to install all programs
<adel> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|76981> anyone    home
<lapaga> hello all i have been trying to install gnome boxes and this is what it says when it crashes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mK4tPrYTXV/
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> I install mate-core + mate-desktop on a minimal ubuntu-18.04 dev
<sacarde> but I have these errors: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/err-mate1.jpg
<sacarde> what can I do?
<TechChristoph> who can i change the login screen
<TechChristoph> i don't want the mate symbol after relogin
<TechChristoph> i just want plain dark
<alkisg> sacarde: how did you install mate-desktop? `apt install --install-recommends ubuntu-mate-desktop`?
<alkisg> TechChristoph: what does "after relogin" mean? If you re-login, aren't you inside your desktop session, seeing your normal wallpaper background?
<sacarde> no, only "apt install lightdm  mate-core mate-desktop"
<alkisg> sacarde: what's the output of this command now? You may abort if you don't want to run it: apt install --install-recommends ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Thysma> Hi
<alkisg> Hello
<Akuli> alkisg, you can also pass --simulate to apt-get
<Akuli> instead of "interrupt if you want to"
<alkisg> Yes, there's also --dry-run and a few others
<Akuli> well
<alkisg> They produce bigger output, not easy to see
<Akuli> apt-get(8) shows that they are all equivalent :D
<alkisg> And, it's best to get them near to "yes" anyway; as that's the normal way to run mate
<alkisg> :D
<sacarde> alkisg, that command tell me to install 800 packages, 581mb download  !!
<alkisg> sacarde: see how many things you're missing :)
<sacarde> what the differences between: ubuntu-mate-desktop and mate-desktop ?
<alkisg> One is upstream, the other is ubuntu
<alkisg> Those 580 mb are the differences
<sacarde> ah
<alkisg> Fonts, libraries, applications, I imagine a big list there. You can pastebin it if you want us to tell you more.
<sacarde> ok... thanks for now
<TechChristoph> alkisg, it means that i see the mate picture
<TechChristoph> alkisg, but i don't want that
<alkisg> TechChristoph: upload a screenshot
<alkisg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<TechChristoph> ok
<TechChristoph> alkisg, i found it
<TechChristoph> i want to change the lookscreen
<TechChristoph> maybe not posssible
<TechChristoph> because the lockscreen picture on mate is verry ugly
<mate|15586> ok first time here hello people
<alkisg> Hello
<qwererfrrthyty> https://ufile.io/xry2a
<qwererfrrthyty> pulseadio package deleted
#ubuntu-mate 2018-04-15
<qwererfrrthyty> put on = I put the file. https://ufile.io/o1hi4
<mate|51836> Hi
<mate|51836> Changing the desktop layout from the Welcome app seems to be buggy at times
<mate|51836> is this a known issue_
<mate|51836> also, when trying to change the keyboard layout from the panel the whole system crashes
<mate|51836> }hangs
<mate|79993> Hi. For 18.04 beta2, when I install a new application from Boutique it does not appear in the menu until I restart the desktop session. While I can only launch it from the Boutique itself. This is normal?
<diogenes_> mate|79993, yes, for some ap[s
<mate|79993> diogenes_: Oracle VirtualBox
<diogenes_> yes you need to re-log
<mate|79993> Well. A new clueless Mate user. :)
<mate|79993> Thnks diogenes_.
<alkisg> Ouch, really? Let's file a bug report then :)
<diogenes_> alkisg, it happens on various distros, the shortcut won't show unless re-log
<ole_denmark> hello diogenes how are you ??
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, hello, i'm fine, how are you?
<ole_denmark> diogenes  thank also all ok here i denmark
<diogenes_> how is Elsinore?
<ole_denmark> diogenes  i am still fighting with my python and the parallelport  helsingør  i think it's colder there
<ole_denmark> diogenes can you tell me why i can start my mate  not using password  ?
<ole_denmark> diogenes normally i SHALL use a password  but not more. Is it a change in Mate ?
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, you want to disable automatic login?
<ole_denmark> diogenes yes but i not asked for this change
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, run this: cat  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<ole_denmark> diogenes  that egal but i don't understand the change  i am alone with my mate
<diogenes_> did you run the command?
<ole_denmark> diogenes no by start the mate is starting correct without failer
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, then I didn't understand your question, sorry
<ole_denmark> diogenes normally there is standing  print password  not more
<diogenes_> that's why I asked you to run the command
<ole_denmark> diogenes you  know  the normal start is with a password  not more and i have not made som change
<ole_denmark> diogenes  ok but thats egal  only a little change i not understand
<ole_denmark> diogenes yes but suddenly      not more
<ole_denmark> diogenes how is the weather by you ?? here about 12 degrees
<diogenes_> hot and sunny here
<ole_denmark> diogenes  you know  i am alone in my house my vife is dead 19 january
<ole_denmark> diogenes  have a nice day  se you later
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, thanks, same to you
<mate|94329> como hacer escritorio Mate predeterminado ?. gracias
<mate|94329> Problema en computadora ACER con gráfica Intel i915 ? Colocar configuración correcta en el Grub ?
<mate|JulioCesar> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRKwyDOPOFk
<mate|JulioCesar> Hello !
<mate|JulioCesar> i would like some help: how do i customize my windows giving them a bubble effect ?
<mate|JulioCesar> i installed ubuntu minimal and i'm setting up the mate-core
<ajay88b> I dl the ubuntu mate 16.04.x 32 bit just now and trying to install but im at a login screen and its not auto sign in.  Is there a login i can try?
<alkisg> ajay88b: strange, but try with : ubuntu-mate
<alkisg> Blank password
<ajay88b> I found what the prob was.  Bad write to usb
<ajay88b> Thanks though
<juangerardo> hola?
<strellao> hola muy buenas
<strellao> saludos a todos
<strellao> alguien habla español??
